# The Emperor Reborn



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

K people so new to the whole story writing thing thought I'd give it a stab what do you think.

The Emperor Reborn

The Guardsmen surveyed the Battle Field with Awe “one Man can’t have killed all those Greenskins and then killed Warboss Az’Ruk aswell, its just not possible...its just not…only the…no…no” he seemed to be assuring him self then stood up from examining the dead warboss.
“Searg?” 
“Its nothing Corporal I’m a fool for even thinking it”
“Searg over hear!!!” The sergeant walked over to the Private still pondering “_how… and all by blade hand to hand…how_”. The Sergeant approached the Private who seemed some what scared.
“What is it Private”
“Over there sir”
“I can’t see anything” “_other than lots of dead Orks_” he thought.
“He’s there sir”
“Who… Oh just give me those Binoculars boy!” as the sergeant snatched the Binoculars from the Private, making him jump “s_ the bloody problem with newbie’s always so bloody jumpie_”. As the sergeant looked through the binoculars he seemed to freeze.
“Get me the Vox Boy… quickly now!!!” then he looked again.
“The Vox Sir” The sergeant took the Vox and almost yelled into the mike 
“This is Sergeant Arus speaking, get me Colonel Heize”
“Yes Sir” came the hurried voice.
“Colonel Heize speaking what’s the problem sergeant”
“We’re checking out area sector C, there’s tons of dead greenskins sir, and Az’Ruk is dead to”. The colonel gave a sigh of relief. 
“And the rest”
“the rest sir?”
“Yes the rest of the Orks sergeant” the colonel replied impatiently
“Well they’re gone sir… retreated is my guess”
“So whats the problem?”
“Well there’s someone… something big… huge out there”
“how huge?”
“… my first thoughts were…”
“dammit sergeant what?”
“… the size of a Primarch….”

To be continued...


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

WOOT! Liked a lot there  Seems someone decided to bring someone else back from the grave


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah Your Horus idea certainly got me thinking.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Well here's part 2


Part 2
The line went dead
“Sir… colonel Heize sir!!!” 
“Its no good searg the lines dead”
“Gather the squad tell them to prepare for a fight”
“searg… are you sure?”
“Yes boy I’m sure… we don’t know this… thing as friend or foe and vice versa”
“But sir he killed all these green skins and a Warboss”
“Regardless we shall fight him if he attacks… now go assemble the squad”
“Deale… where is that confounded corporal!!!”
“Here sir” a tall skinny man saluted the Sergeant and the Sergeant saluted back.
“I need you to go find Lieutenant Cezar tell him to bring the Platoon”
“What should I tell him searg”
“tell him we have a problem… a big Problem”
“yes Sir!!!” and with that the corporal sprinted off.
“Sir?” The sergeant turned round and looked at the squad assembled.
“Ok men there is something out there and we shall have to approach it”
“I want five men to stay back and keep a look out”
“Keys?” a Bulky man with a huge sniper rifle stepped forward.
“Yes Sir?”
“your in charge of these four men” he pointed to the to Lance corporals with the lascannon and to Privates armed with lasguns “should we be killed I want you to take no unnecessary risks… take cover and wait for the Lieutenant”
“Kreis, Felps… come with us but only provide cover fire”
“Akins” the private jumped at hearing him being address and hurriedly saluted.
“Sir”
“Bring the Vox and stick with me, you and I will take point” with that he drew his chainsword and Plasma pistol, and set of through the piles of dead orks. after about 5 minutes of walkingAkins stood still and spoke.
“searg?”
“what is it Akins” grunted the sergeant.
“what you said about the Primarch”.
“what about it”
“well is it possible?”
“I’m not sure boy” the sergeant grumbled impatiently 
“But sir if it is a Primarch then we stand no chance”
The sergeant stopped, then turned around and grabbed the boy by the collar and the corporal gave a yelp of surprise.
“Do you have faith in the Emperor Boy!!!”
“Yes sir” cried Akins.
“and do you have faith in the imperium!!!”
“y..y..yes sir”
“Then do not fear death for the Emperor shall shield you from it”
The sergeant dropped the boy and started walking again the Private brushed himself of, picked up his lasgun and hurried on after the sergeant.
“you here that boy?”
“what searg?”
“you don’t hear it?”
“hear what sir?”
“he’s seen us”
“who?”
“its strange I don’t feel scared but I should be” the private started spinning around wildly a strange mist had appeared without them noticing, but the sergeant could see him. 
“over there boy” the private turned to where his sergeant pointed a shimmering/glowing light that seemed to hang in the air.
They walked towards it 
“searg where are Kreis and Felps?” the sergeant spun round he hadn’t noticed they were gone.
“dammit get your weapon ready lad” the sergeant sheathed his chainsword and cocked his plasma pistol and they started to walk towards the light.
“Lower your weapon” said a voice which sounded familiar to the sergeant, with out a seconds thought he obeyed the command it was as if the voice had forced his mind to obey. The sergeant spoke 
“I feel I know you and yet I don’t”
“You no who my Father is you do not know me” the voice sounded calm and complacent.
“your father”
“Yes my father”
“How the hell should I know who your father is”
“Because he is as much your father as mine”
the sergeant paused and considered and then said,“show yourself so that I know who I’m bloody talking to”
“fine” the mist began to lift the sergeant focused on the spot where the shimmering light had been and as the mist lifted his mouth dropped open in awe, because before him was something, someone Far greater than a Primarch.
“It…it…it is Impossible…how” exclaimed the sergeant.


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

I like it, though I think "searg" should be "Sarge" Just a thought as that is what I'm used to <.<;


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Andros said:


> I like it, though I think "searg" should be "Sarge" Just a thought as that is what I'm used to <.<;



thanks I'll try it depends on if I can get used to typing it.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Some really good ideas here I like it!


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

I take full credit for giving him the idea :so_happy:

( :fuck: it was copyright and you know it) :threaten:  :taunt:


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Next Part Here for you


Part 3
Lieutenant Cezar sat in the back of the Chimera talking to Deale “but did you see anything… what did the sergeant say”
“I heard him on the Vox he said… he said” and then he stopped he looked like he was doing some serious thinking.
“What corporal… what did he say?”
“he said he’d… he’d seen a Primarch…”
“it was the Lieutenants turn to do some thinking”
“Then what happened?”
“The line went dead Sir”
“just like that” the Lieutenant muttered to himself. 
“sir?”
“Pass me the Vox”
“Yes sir”
“I need to speak to Inquisitor Lord Malec” said the Lieutenant into the mike.
“Yes Lieutenant Sir”
“What is it Lieutenant?” came the Impatient voice of inquisitor Lord Malec 
“we have a Problem in Sector C your assistance is required urgently sir”
“and can you tell me what the Problem is Lieutenant”
“a Primarch sir”
“I’ll get there do not attack I repeat do not attack unless necessary”
“Yes sir” 
The chimera stopped “Sir we’re here” said one of the crew. The lieutenant picked up a glistening Power sword and walked down the access ramp with Deale following close behind. The Lieutenant stood still for a moment he looked at the other Chimera as the squad emerged with Commissar Ulsar, he studied the Huge Power fist and the glittering sword and then looked at his own Battered, bruised and Battle hardened Power sword and laughed to himself thinking “its amazing how I’d rather have my sword”.
“Lieutenant over there!!!”
The Lieutenant turned to where the Commissar pointed and saw 5 men. 2 as a lascannon team, 1 Bulky man with a Sniper Rifle who he recognised immediately as Keys, and two Privates. He walked over to them and addressed Keys.
“Keys where is Sergeant Arus?”
Keys pointed at the mist about half a mile away as the Lieutenant looked he noticed 2 men with guns pointing into the mist.
“should go after him sir” asked Deale
“No… no we have our orders”
“but sir our sergeant is in there if we don’t do something…”
The lieutenant considered it and then said
“Commissar Ulsar take these 5 men and another Squad” he seemed to be going against his better judgement. The Commissar noticed he was wrestling with his thoughts.
“Don’t worry Cezar we’ll be fine the Emperor will Protect us” he said with confidence. The Lieutenant smiled and saluted the Commissar. And every other man saluted the commissar to he was respected throughout the Platoon and all would die for him as him for them. The Commissar Saluted back and went into the Mist.

……………………………………………………

But the Cadian 93rd had more problems far more than they knew for Orbiting the Planet of Salonika was a huge force with a Daemon Prince known as Belias and a Chaos Lord who was none other than the Infamous Lucius the Eternal. Belias Spoke to Lucius to anyone else it sounded like hissing.
"He is Here I can sense him such Power"
"yes Brother I sense him, too prepare the Noise Marines, we have Finally found A challenge and it has been Provided By the Imperium... Fulgrim was right."

…………………………………………………..

Sergeant Arus and Private Akins stared and then remembering themselves lifted their weapons. 
“You have no need of your weapons against me, I have no intention of Harming you”
“Who Are you?” said the Sergeant feeling that he should have already asked this question.
“an interesting question and I can only say that I am An Emperor”
“impossible”
“Oh its very Possible even the Primarchs knew this day would come even if they chose not to believe it”
“So what do you mean by an Emperor”
I am an incarnate of him in some senses I shall be the knew Host for his soul once they have Gathered”.
“who”
“The Primarchs”
“that’s not Possible we don’t anything about the living Primarchs”
“Two things Arus one they do not have to be Living two those living with Faith in the Imperium shall Return and the same for the Dead”.
“Prove it” said the sergeant suddenly
The Man Smiled “in what form would you like Proof my son?”
“If you are the… an Emperor then you have great Powers show me them”
“soon you shall see… very soon my son”.

To Be continued…


----------



## zahariel (Feb 28, 2008)

decent when is part 4 coming


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

After the Weekend.


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

It not Lucious mate <.<; Lucius is his name and such k:

Very good


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Andros said:


> It not Lucious mate <.<; Lucius is his name and such k:
> 
> Very good


Check:good:


----------



## Axe (Feb 5, 2008)

Good story and buildup, I like!


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Part 4

Ulsar remained silent treading carefully so as not to make to much noise he held his Gleaming Power sword, He stopped and stood still.
“Sir?”
“The mist its lifting?”
“Isn’t that good sir?”
“I’m not sure” The Commissar studied his surroundings about Half a mile away stood the Platoon, and less then 5 metres away stood…
“Impossible”
“S what I said” replied the Sergeant
“who… what are you”
“An Emperor… although you can call me Theius it’d be irritatingly awkward too keep calling me the Emperor as you can imagine” Smiled Theius 
“and why are you here?” asked the Commissar quite calmly
“To begin a new age”
“Impossible”
“where is your Faith?”
“destroyed”
“and how may I ask did that happen”
“I have watched the Imperium Falter despite the most Valiant of sacrifices I served under Yarrik at Hades Hive, I served under Creed at the Battle of Tyrok fields”
“surely that should have Bolstered your faith?”
“why should it … Chaos exists the Cadian Gate Faulters, the Orks are Never ending, Tyranids threaten the Imperium on many fronts how can we survive against so many enemies?”
“because You are the Imperium you are the Justice of the Galaxy you are the true symbolism of courage and honour your faith keeps us from destruction!!!” the Commissar turned round surprised to hear the sergeant speak so Boldly.
“I think you shall soon see the Imperium rise again and it starts Today!!!”
“Slaanesh!!!”
The commissar turned Abruptly and saw his men point to the North he looked too see a huge force emblazoned in purple, he would have Mocked them but he knew better than to do so.
“Ok Men back to the Platoon!!!”
“and him?”
“we’ll have to trust him”

……………………………………………………………………

“Ok men Defensive Positions!!!”
“We’ll hold till Inquisitor Lord Malec gets here” The 4 Chimeras were put front by front to form a wall for cover “those 4 heavy bolters should take some chunks of them too” thought Cezar. 
Thieus walked up to him “any orders for me?” The Lieutenant was at a loss for words
“You can do what you want hopefully useful”
……………………………………………………………..

Lucius surveyed the battle field.
And then turned to Belias
“their seems to be a small Platoon down there”
“lead a party down there and crush them”

……………………………………………………………

The two Lascannons Charged up as the Daemon Prince and his Force Charged over the Crest of the Hill, The Lasguns were Primed and the Heavy Bolters were aimed at the Noise Marines waiting for them to come in range. Then they Opened Fire The Lascannon shots hurtling towards the Daemon Prince. He Dodged them Both and Laughed mockingly at the Guardsmen only to be cut short by 4 Plasma gun shots slamming into his chest He paused then shrugged of the damage began to charge at the Guardsmen again with a new found Rage.
“I shall Slaughter you all!!!” 
Commissar Ulsar was standing his ground and inspiring the men to fight on
“Hold your ground men!!!” The Guardsmen started opening Fire with their Lasguns most of the Lasfire just bounced of the Noise Marines but a few fell. The Commissar looked for the Champion once he’d found him he readied himself for the Onslaught the Sergeant next to him drew his Powersword and they charged into the Noise Marines shouting
“For The Emperor!!!”
The Champion decapitated a Guardsmen with his Chainsword and spun round quickly ramming his chainsword through the next, the sergeant charged him but each strike he tried to deliver was Parried then the Champion drew his Plasma Pistol and fired a shot which hit the sergeant in the head Blowing it open.
“You have killed enough!!!”
The champion whirled around to face the Commissar but too late the smashed his Power fist through the Champions chest but Ulsar didn’t stop there even as the champion fell He start hacking the Body to pieces with his Power sword.
“the Guardsmen cheered and began to fight even better than before Ramming Bayonets into the Noise marines heads repeatedly. The Commissar noticed something in the Corner of his Eye Belias tearing through the courageous guardsmen towards him. Ulsar readied himself and charged towards the Daemon Prince then their was a huge bang as one of the Lascannons hit him clean in the side he turned around, grabbed the Lascannon brandishing it like a clubsending both guardsmen flying, then there was another bang, this time from Ulsars Power Fist going clean through the Daemon Princes leg, Belias Roared in Pain and began striking Blow after Blow at the Commissar who somehow managed to parry and stay alive, but though the Commissar fought Bravely the Daemon Prince was a Far more Powerful and Deadly Adversary and with a huge punch he Knocked Ulsar to the Floor his refractor Field defending him from death the Daemon Prince Lifted his sword to Deliver the Final Blow, the Commissar closed his eyes and Smiled, he opened them again and shouted at the Daemon Prince
“I die For the Imperium, I die For the Emperor!!!”
The Daemon Prince roared Bringing his sword down towards the Commisar…

To be continued….


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

come on, part 4, :victory:


----------



## sea dragons (Jan 14, 2008)

you can't stop it there :shok: more plz


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

Must.. Have.. More!


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Part 5


The Sword stopped in Mid air, the Daemon Prince seemed to be unable to bring his sword down upon the Commissar know matter How hard he tried he was repeatedly stopped by an invisible Forcefield. The Commissar looked aroundto find the source of this protection. He saw Theius walking towards The Daemon Preince with two Flaming fists. The Daemon Prince turned to Theius 
“You are a Foolish Mortal… Do you think you can match the Powers Of Slaanesh!!!”
“Your False Gods won’t Protect you from my Wrath!!!”
They charged at each other the Daemon Prince with his sword, Theius with his fists Blazing they fought for a long time the Battle around them raged on the Guardsmen fighting on as more and more Noise Marines fell the Daemon Prince and Theius were given a wide birth as they tore into each other the Daemon Prince delivering Blows that would have instantly killed anyone else, but Theius took the Damage and fought on showing no signs of weakening delivering many mighty Blows upon the Dameon Prince. Then…
“Your time is over!!!”
And with an almighty uppercut the Daemon Prince was sent into the air and came crashing down to the ground. Theius walked towards him and prepared to deliver the Final Blow. He stopped as black smoke started appearing from Belias’ mouth it grew Larger and larger as it grew a huge cloaked Skeletal figure began to appear
“YOU HAVE FAILED ME FOR THE LAST TIME BELIAS!!!”
The hooded Figure drew a huge Chain Scythe and struck it deep into the heart of the Daemon Prince, Belias went still the scythe was removed and the Body disintegrated.


To be comtinued…


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Best. Weapon. Ever. Chainscythe. 

Great story! Next part!

-Dirge


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I like the hooded Figure as it reminds me of the grim reaper of death, but i think it should be God of death to all. As all die


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I let my imagination run riot with the Chainscythe I'm glad you like it though.


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

Chain.. Scythe.. O.O


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

lets have some more gore hunter


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

should have more by the end of todayk:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

so ware is it gore hunter


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Chain scythe just rocks i'm gonna have to model that on one of my guys!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

gore hunter has got banned HA HA iD


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

Permanently?

Does this meen no more CHAIN SCYTHES!?

D=


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

banned for 2 weeks


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

WTF blimey, anybody know what for?


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

cheeting on the arcade


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

How long till two weeks is over -____-?


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Well Part 6 is here
The Reaper like figure laughed mockingly and turned on the guardsmen
“You will not take them… they are not yours!!!”
Theius had walked between the Figure and the Guardsmen.
“fool I shall strike you down where you stand!!!”
The Daemonic Chain Scythe Revved insanely and the Hooded Figure made a lazy yet deadly strike towards Theius who blocked it with his Flaming fists and counter attacked but the huge figure was easily equal and blocked with such Force that he sent the Primarch sized figure flying through the Air. And then the Reaper like figure flew into the air and bellowed at the Theius 
“It is Not Time But I shall crush you next time!!!” and with that he vanished

……………………………………………………………….

“Sir they are retreating, should we Pursue?”
Cezar turned to the hill and saw what was Left of the Noise Marines Force retreating.
Negative we don’t know what’s on the other side of that hill and we need to deal with the casualties” he looked around amongst the many dead Noise marines lay the bodies of guardsmen some still alive screaming with blood oozing from there wounds mainly severed limbs.
“Sir We can’t stay here” 
“Your right we should Fall back”
Cezar turned and saw Theius walking towards him.
“Ok Gather the wounded and the Dead”
“We fall Back to the Fortress”
“I will take the Jeep and alert the Fortress Ulsar I leave you in charge.”
“Ok men you heard your Orders jump to it!!!”
“They will surely pursue us”
“More than Likely”
“And what will we do then”
“Carry on retreating”
……………………………………………………………………

“Belias You Fool!!!” Hissed Lucius
“And you definitely saw him”
“Yes Sir a huge Reaper like figure with a Chain Scythe”
“He killed Belias My Lord”
“Belias was a Fool he made Promises that he couldn’t keep and paid the ultimate price for failure”
“A promise to who”
“He has existed for an age long before the Heresy or Even the Emperor, Few know his name less Dare speak it for fear that he shall destroy them, some say he is Chaos itself the gods treat him as one”
“Is he really that Powerful?”
Lucius turned the Liutenant and grabbed him by the throat “He is Grim’Ace The DeathBringer The Reaper Of eternal Darkness, God of Death if only by name”
“My Lord the remainder of Belias’ force has returned”
“Where is the weapon?”
“It is here My Lord”
“And do they report that it is him?” Lucius turned the the Noise champion
“they think he is a Primarch the humans called him Theius”
“Primarch Or not he won’t stand a chance.”
“You are sure it will Work, what if your theory is wrong”
“Then we Pay the Price the same Price that my Brother paid”
“What of the Guardsmen Sir”
“We shall shall Pursue them in Full Force… Marines Prepare for Battle!!!”


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

well good, nice to see you back


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

Good, good.

When will we have a next part?


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Part 7
“Emperor’s children You're sure?” Inquired Inquisitor Lord Malec
“Yes sir” replied Cezar
“And the Primarch?”
“he seems to be on our side”
“I bloody well hope so”
“Colonel Heize walked up to the Inquisitor Lord “The defences have been assembled and the Scouts have been dispatched”
“What of the tanks?”
“awaiting your orders”
“I want the Five Basalisks deployed on the centre wall 2 Leman Russes on each gate and stick the Demolisher at each gate”
“And the rest”
“Deploy the rest in front of the fortress walls the minute they arrive on the crest I want them to Spear head the Charge I will go in the BaneBlade”
“And what of my force”
“Go to the Basalisks when they arrive Hopefully they’ll be safe and they can at least rest for a while”

……………………………………………………………

“Assemble on the crest of the hill they will surely attack when they see us”
The Lieutenant looked at Lucius
“What of the Bodies My Lord?”
“Pile the Dead scouts in front of the Weapon, that way we have the element of horror and surprise” Lucius laughed and the Lieutenant Nervously laughed to. 
“when I give the Order send the Designated Force over the hill”
“Wait till they pull back and the enemy reaches the crest then open Fire”

…………………………………………………………….

“Where are you going?” Ulsar asked Theius who had begun walking towards the Gate
“to give a hand”
“what of us”
“you are alive are you not?”
“Well… yes… but… but you have no Wargear”
“And what do you propose I should wield?”
“Well if your going to fight for us surely you should wear a symbol of the Imperium”
“Hows this?” The skull that was so often seen on the caps of commissars appeared on Theius’ chest.
“how will you get there in time?”
“I have my ways” and with that he vanished.

……………………………………………………………

The Inquisitor Lord pull his sword out of the aspiring champion an quickly turned to block the Lieutenant charging him the Lieutenant went insane releasing a frenzy of attacks upon Malec with his Daemon Weapon but Malec was equal to him and began delivering crippling blows to the Lieutenant and soon the Lieutenant was brought to the ground. The Inquisitor lifted the Glistening Power weapon into the air and brought down to deliver the Final blow. 
A sonic wave ripped through the air sending the inquisitor Lord Flying. He rushed back onto his feet and quickly looked around. Many of the Guardsmen lay dead on the floor. The others were screaming hands clutching their ears blood seeping through their hands. Malec looked around to see what could have caused all this damage and he noticed two things One the noise marines had fallen back and two there was a huge Tank the size and proportion of a Baneblade Its main Turret was the size of the Earthshaker cannon and the Demolisher cannon combined the were tons of Wires leading into it and for Sponsons it had four twin Blastmasters. Malec looked around again and saw the Tanks they were all still intact.
“Fall Back, Fall Back to the fortress!!!”
“I want all the Tanks to form a Rear guard”

………………………………………………………………

“Pursue Them, Leave None Alive For the Glory of Slaneesh Slaughter them all!!!”
Lucius was Laughing Maniacally he turned to see a guardsmen rise too his feet and attempt to charge him with his bayonet screaming “For the Emperor!!!” as quick as lightning Lucius’ sabre pierced the guardsmans stomach “your faith amuses me human for it is the reason your race shall die!!!” he withdrew his sabre and watched as the guardsman lay there twitching. And Screamed 
“For The glory of our God Death to the Imperium!!!”


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Sounds Fucking ace, keep it coming


----------



## Spawn Of Dorn (Apr 16, 2008)

How do I like it 
How do I like it 
More, more, more,


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

Moar. Moar. Moar.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Part 8
“Sir its that… Primarch? Again.”
“what?!!!”
“Over there sir he’s just appeared” Malec turned and saw the huge figure charge the Baneblade like tank he watched as the tank opened all its weaponry upon Theius and was amazed to see the man unscathed jump upon the tank tearing apart its armour and pulling the noise marines out of it tearing them to pieces.
“Those able to fight we charge”
“but sir the injured”
“They can continue to fall back we will not let them pass”
The inquisitor lord charged and all the able guardsmen charged to

……………………………………………………………..

“Noooooo!!!!!!!” yelled Lucius
“How you’re sure”
“Yes sir it didn’t even deter him”
“You have failed me” he turned to the Lieutenant 
“My lord I was sure” Lucius wrapped his whip around the Lieutenants throat pulled him towards him and gutted him he loosened the whip and watched the lieutenant fall slowly to the floor.
“fall back to the….” He stopped as Malec charged him 
“ha you foolish Mortal you cannot slay me none can”
“By the Emperor I shall slay you!!!” They began to fight but even before the fight had begun the winner was obvious Lucius had a deadly skill Parrying with his sabre and crippling him with the whip soon Malec was brought to the ground.
“Die now Mortal!!!” but even as he lifted his sabre up he felt several bayonets pierce his flesh. He roared with pain and flailed his whip wildly sending the Guardsmen flying. 
He turned to the Inquisitor lord who had stumbled back to his feet. “This time” he thought “I shall give him a more agonising death” he chuckled 
“Do not laugh at me you traitor Scum” the inquisitor lord sent a melee of blows at Lucius who calmly parried 
“Scum ha you foolish mortal you have mistaken Power for scum you shall die for that” and kicked Malec in the stomach sending him face down in the ground.
“Any last words Mortal?” he asked mockingly 
“You are not powerful you are scum and you always will be you piece of shit” he drew a dagger and stabbed Lucius in the foot 
Lucius Roared and swiftly Decapitated the inquisitor Lord.

………………………………………………………………….

“Victory They are retreating!!!” cried a sergeant
Ulsar took the Binoculars and saw the Noise marines retreating and sighed with relief.
He looked at the force of guardsmen and saw them carrying a Palanquin of sorts the body on it was headless and Theius held a shield in which the head lay.
“A bitter victory” said the Commissar spitting on the floor.

………………………………………………………………….

“what are you plans?” Ulsar asked Theius 
“I need to get to Terra to see the Emperor”
“I want a message sent any Primarch things are to be sent there, artefacts body parts Bodies if possible I have a plan and if it works the Imperium will rise once more"

……………………………………………………………..


----------



## Spawn Of Dorn (Apr 16, 2008)

I like it Go Malec!!!!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

nice job keep them comming


----------



## Rogal Dorn 666 (Apr 28, 2008)

Slaaneshy Banelblade and a ChainsCythe this Story Kicks ass More More!!!


----------



## zahariel (Feb 28, 2008)

i need more of this story pleease?!!


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

yeh thing is i'll have to read through it all seeing as i deleted the Doc with my current progress on so ill need a bit of time


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

Glad to see you back matey:grin:

always a good thread to read +rep for you sir!


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

ok so finally we have the next part lets go

Part 9

Lucius Stood waiting the sorcerers began their chant and started dancing an ancient language unknown too him, he recognised some of the words “Deathbringer” , as the time passed the chant became more focused “Deathbringer” repeatedly, and then the ground started to shake, the leading Sorcerer called out for the sacrifice, and two Noise marines drag a cowering guardsmen forward throwing him into the circle the Sorcerers had formed the leading sorcerer stepped forward baring a a cruely curved knife 
“Please No, have mercy, Nooo!!!” in a swift movement the sorcerer grabbed the pleading guardsmen’s throat and hacked it open blood spilling everywhere, then the chant began again this time a the guardsmens body started writhing as though something were trying to break out of it the chants grew faster again the ground was now shaking equivalent to that of a small earthquake, and then the guardsmens body exploded and a black mist emerged growing larger and larger as it grew Grim’Ace began to form his shape the huge reaper like figure towering above the Slaneeshi warband
“Why do you summon me now!!!?” he roared at Lucius
“master the plan failed” Lucius replied bringing himself down on one knee and averting his eyes
“WHAT!!!!!... you fool i entrusted you with a simple task and you fail!!!”
“Master they leave for Terra as we speak”
“THEN STOP THEM AT ALL COSTS!!!!”
“Master we have not the force we were crippled by the guardsmen” 
“I have already sent Typhus to Terra he will be launching the assault as we speak,
And the rest of your fleet is still in orbit as we speak yes?!!!”
“Yes Master”
“Then you will do as i bid” and with that he vanished
Lucius spat at the ground and stood up 
“”WELL!!!... you heard him prepare to teleport back to my flagship, we have some hunting to do!!!”
......................................................

Upon the bridge of the flagship Vitaricus stood Lieutenant Cezar
“We make for Terra, has the message been sent?”
“yes sir it was sent immediatly after i recieved your order sir”
“Have they answered back?”
“Not yet sir”
“Strange how long ago was the message sent”
“6 hours ago sir”
“They should have replied by now?” Cezar turned to Theius inquiringly
“Terra is under attack” Theius said calmly
“They will not risk opening the barrier for us to much risk yes?”
“Yes thats is so”
“Then what can we do?”
“We’ll force our way through”
“What impossible no such thing could happen”
“I will guide the ship and get us through the barrier”
............................................................
Meanwhile on the fortress of Terra the ultramarines rally the defences Marneus Calgar watching the preparationsas the vindicators lined up outside the Mighty fortress walls and the Hydras deployed strategically all over the place.
“Sir we have sent the word for help” Calgar turned to see a terminator seargent and his squad approach
“And any replies?” he replied hastily
“3 Sir, Chaplain Grimaldus was the first, he is headed straight here, Wolf Lord Haakon and his fleet were the secondthey are in sector 2 it will be days before they get here and lastly Commisar Yarrik who is just returning from another Hunt for Gazkgull”
“well thats some news at least... What of the fortress Cadia nothing since the assault led by Kharn the betrayer not a peep yes?” he said this hoping to be told he was wrong
“still nothing Sir just... just... silence”
“My Lord they have reached the Barrier”
“fire the inter planetry defence send the order to the fleet to launch the assault now!!!”
“they’re here already?”.

...................................

Deep in the heart of the Plague fleet was the Terminus Est and on the Bridge of the Terminus Est stood Typhus
“My Lord the Ultramarine fleet has begun its assault and their planetry defences have begun firing” The Terminator Liuetenant approched Typhus
“excellent the plan is falling into place is the cannon ready?” Typhus asked
“waiting for your command sir” 
“Good, Is he ready?” Typhus began walking to the communications system
“Yes my Lord he is”
“excellent hehehe” Typhus chuckled a disgusting sound a sound of plague and disease eminating from his words and then coughed repeatedly
“give me a link to the fleet”
“Here my Lord”
“Death Guard!!! Our time is now, the destruction of the Imperium is at hand!!! Now let the end commence!!!”
“hehehehe” He chuckled again 
“My Lord”
Typhus stopped chuckling and turned too the Lord 
“So it begins” then with several lightning swift blows from the Scythe he Sliced the Liuetenant open...


To be continued...


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

well here's part 10 

Part 10


the lieutenant fell to the floor Typhus turned round to look at the crew who half of which had been killed by the other half
"The Sacrifice too Nurgle Has been made!!!" Typhus Roared in ectasy and kicked the lieutenants body over sure enough the body started to bulge and form a shape growing Larger and Larger until finaly the body stopped and in its place stood a Towering Daemon Prince holding a hhuge Scythe its Helm was a covered in intricate daemonic runes his armour covered in cracks dripping with Puss boils and swellings growing from every oriphishe looked around and saw all those that were dead just seconds before had now stood up as Plaguebearers their plagueswords dripping with the deadly poison that was their most powerful ally.
"I Artimeus Ulvo Prince Of the Seven Plagues have arrived i wield My blade in the name of Nurgle what do you wish of me Typhus of Nurgle!!!" The Daemon Prince although shouting to Nowhere asked the question with utmost respect. 
"you will lead the assault on Terra whilst we occupy the Ultramarine Fleet, when the time is right i will teleport to you and together we shall crush the Fortress of Terra!!!"
"Will he come!!!"
"I know not and care not whether he wishes to gift us with his presence we will not need him to crush the weakling Ultramarines!!!"
"Then let us begin the end of the Imperium!!!"

................................................................................

"Sir we approach the Terra"
Cezar turned to the Corporal addressing him nodded and then looked to Theius
"when do you wish us to teleport?"
"I don't" he turned to Cezar 
what! then how do you expect us too reach the planets surface?"
""i will guide the ship to crash land on the Planets surface"
"Impossible the ship will be destroyed before we reach the barrier... then we need to get through the barrier and then crash land on the planet
"Sir you'll need to see this" the Corporal spoke with a tone of urgency
"what is it corporal?" The Lieutenant turned and walked over to the screens "SHIT!!! what the hell is that?!!!"
"some kind of Cannon except of gigantic proportions sir"
"it looks like its aiming for the barrier" the lieutenant said in a voioce to suggest as though he were considering something
"that your way through the barrier Lieutenant" the Lieutenant to see Thieus stood on the bridge with an odd smile on
his face
"Corporal in form when that cannon fires tell me... everyone else prepare you're wargear and then prepare for a crash landing"

.................................................................................

Ulvo studied his Scythe he yurned for the death of the marines vengeance for what the Grey Knight scum had done boiled through him
and then he stood up and let out a huge roar 
"OH MIGHTY NURGLE GRANT ME THE STRENGTH TO SLAUGHTER THE WARRIORS OF THE IMPERIUM!!!"
then he turned to Typhus and said
"Fire the Cannon I am ready"
Typhus nodded to Ulvo and bellowed into the comms "FIRE THE CANNON!!!"

.................................................................................

"My Lord the Barrier is destroyed!"
Lucius turned to the Noise Champion 
Then looked at the screen 
"Prepare to Teleport!!!"

.................................................................................

"Lord Calgar the Barrier is destroyed!!!"
"Already!!!"
"prepare the Hydras!!!"
"My Lord they have teleported outside the Walls"
"Fire all Cannons!!!"
instantaneously the Basalisksand Battle Turrets all across the walls opened fire releasing the sound of Roaring death
the ground exploded before the fortress Calgar watched as the Smoke Cleared seeing a Lone figure walking through the smoke
as it settled more numbers appeared behind Plague Bearers, Plague Marines and Tanks at least 50 at least 10 were Pus Blades
"FIRE ALL GUNS!!!" This time Calgar Roared 
and he was met with a roar that would put a thousand Bloodthirsters to shame this time blood flew plague Bearers exploded 
in clouds of green puss Plague Marines wrenched apart but still The Daemon Prince Came and still Plague marines stood back
up and continued their advance
"FIRE AT WILL!!!"
this time after the order Calgar turned to the Terminators and said "once they breach the walls we will lead the assault be 
prepared"

.................................................................................

Ulvo turned to watch the Progress of the advance many had fallen but ten times as many remained
"KEEP UP THE ADVANCE THE WEAKLINGS ARE AT OUR FINGER TIPS WE MUST JUST REACH OUT AND GRAB THEM!!!"
The Plague Marines Roared in reply and started running The PLague Bearers Roared to but continued their pace 
"Mighty Lord the Pusblades are in range of the fortress!!!"
"PUSBLADES OPEN FIRE CRIPPLE THERE WALLS THEN AIM FOR THEIR DEFENCES!!!"
Instantaneously 10 cannons fire upon the wall Ulvo watched as the wall collapsed forming a breach
"WE HAVE OUR ENTRANCE CHAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGEEEE!!!"

..................................................................................

"The Wall Is Breached launch the assault!!!"
Calgar call to all the assault marines chaplains Librarians Terminators chainswords revving Power Fist raised to the skies and power swords glittering

"For the Emperor!!!" and with that roar the ultramarines charged into the Plague hordes

..................................................................................

Ulvo Laughed as he sliced though four marines like butter then turned upon a terminator Sergeant he the Terminators legs from beneath him making him fall flat on his
face "This Is childs play!!!" he raised his Scythe to finish the sergeant of but the Sergeant reacted quickly picking up his power sword to parry the blow but not
quick enough to save his hand which was sliced of with the power sword in it he stumbled narrowly avoiding another swipe of the deadly Scythe this time he picked the
Sergeant up and brought him close to his face "You Die Mortal!!!" The Sergeant spat in Ulvo's face, at that precise moment Ulvo felt the storm bolter shells pummel
into his sides and turned to see Marneus Calgar "Ha you are a fool Calgar if you think you can slay me I shall break you like the weakling dog you are!!!"
"My Gaunlets shell smash you asunder for the abomination to me that you are!!!"
"RRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Ulvo let out his venomous roar upon the chapter master who did'nt so much as flinch
then they charged each other...

...................................................................................


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

just so we know zboy234 will be writing the next part because Ulvo was his character and he's asked me if i'd let so there you go


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ulvo swept his scythe at the Chapter Master, Calgar dodged and swung back with a fist, knocking the daemon weapon up and loosing a burst of bolter shells from his other fist, the shells impacted with a dull thud, but the daemon princes skin melded back over the wounds.

"DIE FOUL ABOMINATION!" roared Calgar, stepping back out of scythe range and hurling a barrage at Ulvo, ripping chunks of flesh from the prince’s desiccated frame. Ulvo roared an a cloud of flies swept out of his festering wounds and pelted Calgar, each bursting and pock marking Calgar’s armor with their acidic ichor.

“Silly youngling, you can’t hope to compete with me, I fought on this ground during the heresy, I fought better warriors than you, and they we only humble guardsmen” snickered Ulvo, his wounds healing.

The Chapter Master replied with roaring bolters as he charged at Ulvo, at the last moment dropping his shoulder and tackling the daemon, both fell to the ground, Calgar pinning the daemon prince to the ground.

Calgar drew his gladius and put it to Ulvo’s temple. “May the Emperor forgive you” intoned Calgar.

“Not likely, marine” replied Ulvo and his jaw extended to the size of his head and a torrent of diseased bile gushed out, Calgar managed to stab Ulvo in the neck before he was flung back into the ranks of the Imperials.

“Good fight Calgar, pity you’re an Ultramarine, you would have made a brilliant Death Guard” Ulvo roared, gurgling slightly through the gladius. “Plague marines, pull back, don’t fear we will be back Imperials, be sure of that”

And the diseased hordes pulled back and Ulvo, labored into the dark skies, tattered wings pumping as his bloated form disappeared into the dank gunsmoke surrounding the stalwart Imperial defences.

_And when I return you will all die._

An Ultramarine sergeant rushed to the prone form of Calgar and whispered, "Lord Calgar, are you with us?"

_"Move child"_

Behind the sergeant stood a Custode, resplendent in golden armor, the aquiila carved upon the marines armor _"I shall heal him"_

"Please lord, without him we're lost" replied the Sergeant, as close to tears as a marine could be.

The Custode moved his hand over the Chapter Master's head and a glowing gold light enveloped Calgar and the corrutping fluids were burnt away.

The Custode walked away, "_ He is healed, take him to his chambers"_

The Ultramarines picked up their lord and carried him upon thier shoulders, walking into the palace, chanting hymns all the way, praying to the Emperor for their Master.


=============================================================

here it is cheers, oh thanks Gore


----------



## zahariel (Feb 28, 2008)

that was brilliant


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Damn that was good!


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Part 12
.....................................................................

"Lord Typhus The Ultramarines have reppelled Ulvo"
"Hm Their resolve is stronger than i anticipated... no worries i shall go down and finish the job"
"My Lord a Black Templar Fleet approaches they have a powerful commander"
"Yes i can sense his resolve he is a fearless opponent... Chaplain Grimaldus yes he is strong, yet we are no Ork we are The Followers of Nurgle we shall best him"
"My lord what action do you wish us too take?"
Typhus thought for a second and then asked "what of Lucius?"
"He approaches my lord he will soon be here however he was unsuccessful in defeating it my lord he approaches too he won't get through our fleet"
"do not be fooled... bring up the fleet on that screen"
the screen showed a huge fleet at least fifty strong consisting of all varieties of deformed battle barges and warships
"there!!!" Typhus yelled with frustration pointing at ship that resembled a battle barge but was far too small it was moving for the barrier
"it is him fire all guns at that ship now!!!"
he turned to the Plague champion that had addressed him "prepare the main assault force we go in"

......................................................................

"Sir they have spotted us!!!"
Cezar turned too the screens to see The Terminus Est open its guns upon them
"make haste full speed go for the gap now!!!"
he turned too Theius
"you need not worry no Lieutenant i am still guiding us"
"I can't help but worry in this situation, although i cant see how they did'nt notice us sooner"
Theius chuckled "enemies are easily decieved by what they expect to see"

........................................................................

"My Lord we have reinforcements!!!"
Chief Librarian Tigerius turned to the Chaplain "get them into the fortress make sure they are ready"
"Yes My Lord"
the chaplain walked down to the field where the Black Templars stood Proud and resplendant Grimaldus and his three servitors with relics stood at the head of the Force truly the inspirational sight of legend
he studied the force behind him Terminators harbouring Glistening lightning claws squads of marines and neophytes armed with chainswords and bolt pistols Dreadnoughts wielding their deadly Combat arms and assault cannons
and at the head Grimaldus and his advisors Marshal Gothran and Emperors champion Sigthran. He looked in awe at the force for it was indeed a rare sight for a marine of any chapter to see a black Templar assault force.
"Chaplain Grimaldus you a a truly revering sight!"
Grimaldus turned to the chaplain "We come to aid our brothers in their time of need"

.........................................................................


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Other than the fact that Calgar is still alive I like it


----------

